# Samjohn Captain



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

One of the most PANAMAX B/C built in Japan :this is the SAMJOHN CAPTAIN
Nippon Kokan 1985 for Okeanos Maritime Corp. Greece. She had keep the same name for today.Pictured at Genoa August 2002 mooring S.Giorgio
discharging coal.


----------



## JohnS (Apr 13, 2005)

Vessel is now called "Vinashin Phoenix" and owned by Vinashin Lines


----------

